# Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?



## Pilkman (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ist ja gerade eher Vorbereitungs- als Karpfenangelzeit, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken...  

... deshalb hab ich mal nach ein paar neuen Haken für die kommende Saison geschaut. Den Korda Longshank X werd ich weiter fischen, das sah zum Ende der letzten Saison recht vielversprechend aus. Fox ist eh immer eine relativ sichere und brauchbare Bank, von dem neuen Programm der Nash-Haken bin ich maßlos enttäuscht.

Im Gerlinger Katalog sind mir jetzt Haken von Prologic aufgefallen, die Haken von Mika gibt es ja schon länger... siehe hier... #h

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/370.pdf
https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/368.pdf

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit den Haken von Prologic oder/und Mika gemacht? 
Schärfe der Spitze, Öhrverarbeitung, Robustheit im Drill, wie groß fallen die Haken aus... all das wären so Sachen, die mich interessieren würden... #h

Der Prologic C1 als relativ klassische Form hat es mir besonders angetan, ähnelt so ein bißchem dem Penetrator One von GLT Terry Eustace... |kopfkrat ... scheint auch dünndrähtiger als der Fox Serie 2XS zu sein und nicht so stark im Öhr geschränkt.

Der Verona von Mika ist ja eher so wie der Fox Serie 2XS, der Mika SHA-Kira ähnelt für meinen Geschmack dem Hayabusa European Boilie Hook bzw. dem Owner Flyliner. Insbesondere da der Hayabusa bei uns schlecht zu bekommen ist, würde mich der Mika als Alternative interessieren.


----------



## pfantomas (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hallo,

Ich hätte noch eine Sorte Haken zum ausprobieren.
Hat mich letztes Jahr komplett überzeugt.

Gamakatsu Super Rig Hook

In Verbindung mit einem Fluoro Carbon Stiff, fast unfehlbar.
Er greift wunderbar in der Unterlippe, füllt sich komplett mit Fleisch und arbeitet daher kaum während dem Drill.
Einzige Nachteile, die ich bisher erkannt habe:
Zum lösen sollte man eine Zange dabei haben, mit den Fingern ist er kaum zu greifen, da er extrem satt in der Lippe hängt. Und die Spitze muß man kontrollieren nach solch einer Löseaktion. Diese verbiegt sich dabei gerne.
Die letzten Sessions hab ich nur noch mit angedrücktem Widerhaken gefischt. Außerdem ruhig eine Nummer größer bestellen, die Haken fallen ziemlich klein aus.


----------



## Pilkman (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Thomas,

den Super Rig Hook mit seinem extrem nach innen geschränkten Öhr fischst Du noch mit Fluorocarbon als Stiff Rig? Das ist ja echt doll, da hast Du doch einen absolut agressiven Austrittswinkel... |kopfkrat 

Die Gamakatsu hab ich auch noch auf meiner Testliste, mich würde eher der Specialist MB2 interessieren... 

Siehe z.B. hier...

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...70&PHPSESSID=36570fe258c111cc3f130a5c242380f3


----------



## MrTom (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*



> mich würde eher der Specialist MB2 interessieren...


Sie für mich aus wie von Hayabusa, jetzt fragt mich aber nicht welcher|kopfkrat 
mfg Thomas


----------



## pfantomas (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Der Super Rig Hook sieht am Vorfach so aus, als könnte er nicht funtionieren.
Aber er dreht extrem spät ein, dann so heftig, das die Hakenspitze im rechten Winkel zur Lippe steht. Wenn beim Handtest einer nicht greift und abrutscht, dann war´s kein Super Rig Hook.
Probier´s mal aus Markus, ich war auch überrascht was der Haken kann.

Schlechtes Bild aber auf die Schnelle:


----------



## MrTom (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*



> Schlechtes Bild aber auf die Schnelle:


Dafür haperts an der Grösse nicht 
mfg Thomas


----------



## pfantomas (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hab´s doch noch in einem erträglichen Format hinbekommen.
Für einen DAU gar nicht schlecht |stolz:


----------



## Pilkman (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Danke für das Bild, Thomas! #6

Sieht in der Tat sehr gut, der Winkel ist wohl nur in der Theorie aggressiv. Du hast aber ein weiches geflochtenes Haar und Schrumpfschlauch verbaut, wenn ich das richtig sehe, hmm? 

Und das Fluorocarbon hast Du nicht nach Linealigner-Manier seitlich durch den Schlauch geführt, sondern normal nach hinten raus. Und dadurch, dass Du den Schrumpfschlauch recht lang bis fast über das Öhr gelassen hast, wird der Winkel wieder etwas entschärft, hab ich recht?


----------



## pfantomas (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Nomalerweise verwende ich den Linealigner bei allen sonst von mir eingesetzten Haken. Aber durch den extremen Boden im Schenkel, braucht man bei dieser Sorte diesen Effekt nicht mehr.
Der dreht wirklich kurz vor knapp ein, dann aber richtig.

Den Schrumpfschlauch verwende ich eigentlich immer, da ich das Haar in die Wicklung mit einbinde und mit dem Schlauch die Wicklung fixieren möchte. Bei dem Fluoro Carbon hab ich da einfach Bedenken, daß sich die Wicklung lockert und mit Kleber  will ich da nicht dran (jeder hat halt seine Macken). :m

Das Haar ist eine weiche Geflochtene. Mit der Haarläge muß man erstmal üben, da man den Hakenschenkel, da er so schräg hängt, nicht unbedingt als Meßpunkt nehmen kann. 
Eigentlich sieht das ganze Vorfach gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## carphunterandy (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hy Pilkman!

Ich fische meine D-Rigs immer mit den SHA-KIRA D-HOOK von MIKA. Die sind echt suppischarf und bleiben es auch. Rosten tun sie auch nicht. Sind zwar recht teuer aber dafür stimmt die Qualität. Hatte mal die D-Rig Haken von FOX (genaue Bezeichnung weis ich jetzt nicht - waren die Langschenkligen) die waren echt sch... Haben extrem schnell angefangen zu rosten und wurden auch sehr schnell stumpf.

Was hälst du eigendlich von den FLY-LINERN von OWNER? Ich fische - außer beim D-Rig - die Dinger so gut wie immer. Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Karpfenhaken auf dem Markt.


----------



## Pilkman (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

@ Pfantomas

Stimmt, bei einigen Haken ist die Bestimmung der nötigen Haarlänge sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn der Schenkel sich so komisch rum zieht. Beim alten Nash Fang war das auch so ein Problem... der wurde ja auch schon empfohlen, ihn als Blow Back Rig oder mit einem kleinen Silikonschlauch für die Haarfixierung zu binden. 

Wie schrumpfst Du eigentlich den Schlauch, wenn Du als Vorfach Fluorocarbon verwendest? Das soll doch so hitzeempfindlich sein... |kopfkrat 
Dampf? Heisses Wasser? 

@ Carphunterandy

Der SHA-kira und der Owner Flyliner sind sich in ihrer Form doch sehr ähnlich, den Mika gibt es ja auch pur, d.h. nicht als D-Rig vorgebunden. Der Flyliner hat nur ´nen ganz schön aggressiven Widerhaken und eine sehr lange Spitze, gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Und im Vergleich zu den Fox-Haken oder noch teureren Modellen sind die Mika mit knapp 4 Euro pro 10er Päckchen doch noch im erträglichen Rahmen, Korda kostet meist um die 6,50 Euro pro Päckchen, bei manchen Händlern auch mehr.

Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für Dein Feedback, das liest sich ja ganz gut! #6


----------



## carphunterandy (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

@ pilkman

Hy Du!

Hatte bei den Preisen eigendlich nur auf den SHA-Kira D-Hook geschaut (5 stk 6,50eur) Die "normalen" SHA-Kira's sind preislich natürlich o.k. Aber wie gesagt, 6,50 bei 5 Haken ist zwar auf den ersten Blick nicht gerade billig, da diese Haken lange scharf bleiben und man sie demzufolge länger fischen kann hat man das Geld schnell wieder drin.
Bei den OWNER-Flylinern muß ich dir zustimmen. Aber durch die lange Spitze setzt sich der Haken sehr gut im Maul fest, wie ich finde.Abbrechen tut sie auch nicht.
Und mit dem Widerhaken hatte ich selten Probleme. Habe mitbekommen, wenn du nen 6er Haken fischst, kann es sein das man ne Lösezange braucht um ihn wieder rauszuholen (meist bei schwehreren Fischen ab so 20Pf). Meist fische ich 2er Flyliner und da gab es nie Probleme.


----------



## Pilkman (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*



			
				carphunterandy schrieb:
			
		

> ... hatte bei den Preisen eigendlich nur auf den SHA-Kira D-Hook geschaut (5 stk 6,50eur) Die "normalen" SHA-Kira's sind preislich natürlich o.k.  ...



Stimmt Andy, mein Fehler! #h 
Du hattest ja auch von den D-Rig-Varianten des SHA-kira gesprochen.

Die Owner Flyliner fische ich auch ab und zu ganz gern. Den weit abstehenden Widerhaken drücke ich aber mit einer Zange vorsichtig etwas an, teilweise sieht der wirklich fies aus. Unterschiede im Hakverhalten sind dann zu dem auch sehr ähnlichen Hayabusa European Boiliehook nicht mehr festzustellen.


----------



## Manni1980 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hi,

wenn wir gerade beim Thema Haken sind habe ich auch noch eine Frage. Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Hakenserie von Pelzer gemacht? Ich finde die Modelle auf den ersten Blick sehr ansprechend. Auch der Preis ist natürlich nicht schlecht!

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...02&PHPSESSID=e10a3fb353482ba13c3d4031d16ed802
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_31&products_id=904&PHPSESSID=e10a3fb353482ba13c3d4031d16ed802
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_31&products_id=139&PHPSESSID=e10a3fb353482ba13c3d4031d16ed802
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_31&products_id=147&PHPSESSID=e10a3fb353482ba13c3d4031d16ed802

Es ist schon komisch eigentlich haben wir ja alle unsere Modelle auf die wir schwören, bei mir z.B. der Fox 2 und 2XS aber trotzdem ist man immer auf der Suche und möchte auch mal was anderes ausprobieren!


----------



## pfantomas (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hallo,
Bezüglich der Nachfrage: Fluorocabon-Schrumpfschlauch-Dampf


Bevor ich den Schrumpfschlauch über den Dampf halte, fädel ich das Fluorocarbon durch die Isolierung eines 2,5mm² Stromkabels.
Denke, daß diese Isolierung ausreicht um  die thermische Belastung in Grenzen zu halten. 
Hab bisher noch  noch keinen unerklärlichen Abriss des  Vorfachs gehabt.
Also scheint´s zu funktionieren.


----------



## Pilkman (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*



			
				pfantomas schrieb:
			
		

> ... bevor ich den Schrumpfschlauch über den Dampf halte, fädel ich das Fluorocarbon durch die Isolierung eines 2,5mm² Stromkabels.....



Danke für den Tip, Thomas! #6
Das klingt als Vorsichtsmaßnahme wirksam und einfach.


----------



## Soxl (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hoi,



> Der Verona von Mika ist ja eher so wie der Fox Serie 2XS...


Verona hatte ich schon mal in der Hand q) , und die ist zumindest mal wesentlich dünndrahtiger als der 2xs - ansonsten, aus meiner Erinnerung heraus jedenalls, mit dem Ashima C 410 identisch...



> ... der Mika SHA-Kira ähnelt für meinen Geschmack dem Hayabusa European Boilie Hook bzw. dem Owner Flyliner.


Mika's Shakira ist definitiv _identisch_ mit dem Ashima C 887...

Hatte (hat?) Mika nicht auch mal einen Longshank im Programm der 100 % ident war mit dem "Nailer" von Carp r Us? 

Wieviele Hersteller für Angelhaken es wohl weltweit geben mag? |kopfkrat 

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## alex4 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ...den Super Rig Hook mit seinem extrem nach innen geschränkten Öhr fischst Du noch mit Fluorocarbon als Stiff Rig? Das ist ja echt doll, da hast Du doch einen absolut agressiven Austrittswinkel... |kopfkrat
> ...





> Und das Fluorocarbon hast Du nicht nach Linealigner-Manier seitlich durch den Schlauch geführt, sondern normal nach hinten raus. Und dadurch, dass Du den Schrumpfschlauch recht lang bis fast über das Öhr gelassen hast, wird der Winkel wieder etwas entschärft, hab ich recht?


 
Woher weiß man denn sowas mit den Winkeln#q #q :c:c#d ??? Muss man da studiert haben, kann man das nachlesen, gibt es da irgendwelche Faustregeln oder sind das nur jahrelange Erfahrungen????#c #c #c #c #c 

(Verzweifelter) Gruß Alex |uhoh:


----------



## Pilkman (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weiß man denn sowas mit den Winkeln#q #q :c:c#d ??? Muss man da studiert haben, kann man das nachlesen, gibt es da irgendwelche Faustregeln oder sind das nur jahrelange Erfahrungen????#c #c #c #c #c



Persönliche Vorliebe, gesundes Augenmaß und etwas Rumprobieren. Mehr nicht. Sprich, das kann jeder, auch Du! #6

Lesen der üblichen Literatur ist für ein kleines Basiswissen aber auch nicht von Nachteil... #h

Was schon öfter empfohlen wurde: Carp Rigs von Kevon Maddocks. #6


----------



## Manni1980 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hi Markus,

ich habe mich gestern in Bad Saulgau wieder mit Mika Produkten für die kommende Saison eingedeckt. Unteranderem habe ich für dieses Jahr auch mal ein paar Haken von Mika gekauft zum einen die Verona, nach ein bischen begrabbeln denke ich das er der Fox Serie 3, bis auf das nach innen geschräkte Öhr, ziehmlich nahe kommt. Und die Pamela, welche meiner Meinung, dem Nash Fang identisch ist. Die Haken sind sehr scharf und es war kein stumpfer dabei!

Außerdem habe ich mir auch mal das Vorfachmaterial 0815 in 15lbs und 25lbs zugelegt, die Sachen machen eigentlich alle einen sehr guten Eindruck!


----------



## Pilkman (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Moin Manni! #h

Ich habe mir die Mika-Produkte in Hannover auch mal genauer angeschaut und war z.B. von der Qualität der Haken vom ersten Eindruck her genau wie Du absolut begeistert! Sehr scharf, nicht zu überdimensioniert, wirklich schön! #6

Was mir nicht so gefallen hat, ist die seitliche Schränkung bei einigen Modellen. Ich persönlich mag das überhaupt nicht, leider sieht man sowas auf Katalogbildern ja nicht.

Klasse auch die neue gelbe Ködernadel von Mika, die nimmt sich von der Verarbeitung der Spitze her nichts mehr mit Solar! Wenn ich meine Edelstahl-Solar mal verlieren sollte, weiss ich wo ich gleichwertigen und günstigeren Ersatz her bekomme! #6

Ebenfalls positiv aufgefallen ist mir diese geflochtene Mussel-Line oder so ähnlich. Sehr abriebfest und z.B. auch schon in 15lbs erhältlich. Vielleicht mal eine günstige Alternative zum Quicksilver von Kryston. Ob das Mika-Zeugs aufschwimmt, konnte ich da aber nicht testen.

Von Carpcatcher2001 hab ich noch drei Päckchen Power Carp B988 von Sänger bekommen, die direkte Neuauflage des Kamasan-Hakens. Geniale Teile, sehr scharf und kräftig, nach innen geschränktes Öhr, gerader Schenkel, Spitze leicht nach innen. Leider auch seitlich geschränkt, aber dieses Merkmal hab ich gleich am Samstag abend bei allen 30 Haken vorsichtig mit zwei Zangen wieder beseitigt.


----------



## Manni1980 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hi Markus,

die seitliche Schränkung hat von den beiden Modellen, welche ich gekauft habe, nur die Verona. Die Pamela (Gleich Nash Fang) hat sie nicht. Hast du mit  Haken welche eine seitliche Schränkung haben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich bin echt gespannt wie sich die Haken in der Praxis bewähren!

Die Ködernadel habe ich mir gleich geholt, das Teil ist echt genial!!!

Die Mussel Care Line haben sie mir auch gezeigt, in 15lbs ist das Teil wirklich sehr dünn und unauffällig.

Das 0815 sinkt langsam und bleibt dann liegen, es ist nicht besonders weich aber das braucht man ja auch nicht immer. Ich denke aber da gibt es bessere, ich werde es einfach mal testen aber wahrscheinlich werde ich bei den Sufix Vorfachmaterialien bleiben, da gibt es wirklich gute Produkte zu einem guten Preis.

Aber grundsätzlich bin ich wirklich ein richtiger Mika-Fan!


----------



## Pilkman (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hi Manni,

stimmt, es waren nicht alle Mika-Haken seitlich geschränkt. Aber gerade das Modell Verona (ähnlich Fox Serie 2XS) hatte es mir angetan und der hatte die seitliche Schränkung... #t ... der "SHA-kira" war wieder so ähnlich wie der Owner Flyliner oder Hayabusa European Boilie Hook und von denen hab ich noch etliche zum Verbraten. :q

Säuisch scharf waren aber alle von den Mika-Haken! #6

Tja, seitliche Schränkung, in der Praxis hab ich noch keine Einschränkungen im Hakverhalten bemerken können und das sollte eigentlich das Wichtigste sein. Aber es geistern einem ja immer die theoretischen Hakversuche zum Verhalten von Rigs im Karpfenmaul durch den Kopf und hier schneiden seitlich geschränkte Haken nun mal ziemlich schlecht ab, will sagen 50 zu 50.

Und irgendwie kriegt man das nicht aus seinem Denken raus, daher angel ich gerade bei so einem passiven Angeln wie dem Karpfenangeln lieber mit Modellen, zu denen ich 100% Vertrauen habe und wenn dieses Vertrauen sich auch nur auf theoretische Hakenverhaltensversuche zusammen mit der Praxis stützen. |wavey:


----------



## sumo-carp (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

welche erfahrungen habt ihr eigentlich mit vmc gemacht?


----------



## Pilkman (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*



			
				sumo-carp schrieb:
			
		

> welche erfahrungen habt ihr eigentlich mit vmc gemacht?



Karpfenhaken? Bisher keine.


----------



## kolmwalker (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Muss jetzt mal gestehen, dass ich bei Festblei-Montagen noch nie Haken ohne Wiederhaken versucht habe !

Möchte das dieses Jahr mal ordentlich testen. Habt ihr da Erfahrungswerte?
Gerade bei Fallbiss und wenn der Fisch dann steht und versucht das Eisen los zu werden|bla: , stell ich mir die Schonhaken schon problematisch vor. Grüssle!


----------



## Manni1980 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hi,

ich habe letztes Jahr mal eine Zeit mit der barbless Version des Nash Pattern 1 gefischt und nach dem ich etlich Fische während des Drills oder Kurz nach Kontaktaufnahme verloren habe ,hatte es sich für mich schnell wieder erledigt.

Werde aber dieses Jahr nochmal probieren mit Schonhaken zu fischen, vielleicht habe ich micht ja einfach blöd angestellt.


----------



## kolmwalker (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe letztes Jahr mal eine Zeit mit der barbless Version des Nash Pattern 1 gefischt und nach dem ich etlich Fische während des Drills oder Kurz nach Kontaktaufnahme verloren habe ,hatte es sich für mich schnell wieder erledigt.
> 
> Werde aber dieses Jahr nochmal probieren mit Schonhaken zu fischen, vielleicht habe ich micht ja einfach blöd angestellt.


 
Dank dir Manni - genau so kann ich mir das aber auch vorstellen. Am ehesten könnte es noch funktionieren, wenn man schnell an der Rute sein kann. Aber ich werde es dieses Jahr auf alle Fälle auch versuchen.#h


----------



## T.C (10. März 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Markus,

die Prologic C1 haben auch diese seitliche Schrägung.
Habe mir mal probehalber die C1 in 2/4/6 zugelegt, sind aber noch ungefischt.
Ansonsten sind die Haken sehr scharf und sauber verarbeitet.




 


 


Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Klo (11. März 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

wie fällt den der owner flyliner von der größe her aus?
welche größe würdet ihr für frolic nehmen?


----------



## Pilkman (11. März 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

@ T.C.

Vielen Dank für Deine Großaufnahmen vom Prologic - der C1 war auch der Haken, der es mir angetan hatte. #6 
Sieht ja von der Verarbeitung und Schärfe her wirklich überzeugend aus!!!

@ Klo



			
				Klo schrieb:
			
		

> wie fällt den der owner flyliner von der größe her aus?
> welche größe würdet ihr für frolic nehmen?



Ich hab mal ´nen kleinen Größenvergleich von ein paar Haken geknipst, vielleicht kannste da dann was für Dich mitnehmen... #h


Owner Flyliner Größe 2
Hayabusa European Boiliehook Größe 2
Fox Serie 1 Größe 4
Anaconda Power Carp B-988 Größe 4
Anaconda Power Carp B-988 Größe 2
Fox Serie 2 Größe 2
Drennan Continental Boiliehook Größe 2
Korda Longshank X Größe 4
Korda Longshank X Größe 6
Fox Serie 5 Größe 6
Fox Serie 2XS Größe 2
Fox Serie 2XS Größe 6
Korda Widegape Größe 4
Korda Widegape Größe 6
Korda Widegape Größe 8


----------



## Klo (11. März 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Danke das bild ist echt super!!!!!


----------



## Pilkman (11. März 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*



			
				Klo schrieb:
			
		

> Danke das bild ist echt super!!!!!



Mir fällt gerade auf, dass auf meinem 17 Zoller TFT und einer Auflösung von 1024x768 Bildpunkten die Haken fast maßstabsgetreu 1 zu 1 in Originalgröße abgebildet werden... cooler Zufall! :m


----------



## T.C (16. März 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Markus,

wirklich gut das Bild #6 

Könnte man deiner Meinung nach für einen 20mm Boilie den Owner Flyliner Größe 2 verwenden?
Wenn ich nun einen 20mm Boilie unter den Haken (Monitor) halte dürfte es doch bald hinkommen, oder?

Habe den Owner Flyliner mal in der Größe 6 für einen 20mm Boilie verwendet (Haken war leider nur diese Größe vorhanden)
Einige Karpfen sauber und ohne Verletzungen in der Unterlippe gehakt, aber es waren auch "Fehlbisse" (kurze runs) dabei.
Als ich die Rute aufgenommen habe war auch schon wieder Schluß.

Denke der Haken war wohl für einen 20mm Boilie doch etwas zu klein|kopfkrat 

Würde diesen Haken nun gerne übers I-Net bestellen, bin mir aber bei der Größe unsicher.

Und nochmals vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps (No Knot / Line Aligner) hat super funktioniert #h 

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2006)

*AW: Haken von Prologic und Mika - empfehlenswert?*

Hi Thorsten,

hmm, mir persönlich wäre der 2er Flyliner schon bald etwas zu groß für einen 20er... ich hab den Haken öfter für das Anbieten von Doppelsinker-Montagen oder Schneemännern genutzt. Genau wie sein günstiges Pendant nebenan (Hayabusa) konnte ich da keine Probleme feststellen.

Fehlbisse lassen sich natürlich nie ganz ausschließen, aber vielleicht hätte man erstmal über eine Veränderung der Haarlänge mit dem 6er Flyliner experimentieren können.

Ich biete zum Beispiel einen 18er Popup gern am 8er Korda Widegape (auf dem Bild Nr. 15) an, da hatte ich bisher auch keine Probleme. Der Haken saß immer sauber und verletzungsarm. Dabei sitzt der Popup sogar recht dicht am Hakenschenkel.

Ist aber letztlich auch immer ein wenig Geschmackssache, wie man die Relation Haken/Köder gestaltet.


----------

